# Extending stock coil lifetime. My findings.



## GlacieredPyro (13/1/16)

Hey All,

So with a Crown and TFV4 having fairly expensive stock coils and me being too lazy to build sometimes, I have had to get creative over the holidays. The Crown coils are also a pain to prep for first time use so extending their lifetime is a win win win.

So i searched far and wide how to extend the lifetime with very sporadic and anecdotal advice.

I had 2 different test cases that I wanted to pursue.

A) A new TFV4 tri coil that tasted dusty even after 3 tanks of juice. The flavor was poor since the start.
B) A Crown .25 SS coil that had seen 3/4 weeks of full time use. It was a flawless experience but it had started to deteriorate after so much use.

I took them both and soaked them upside down in cheap vodka for 24 hours. Then let it dry for another 24.

First to the tank was the Tri. 
The first thing to notice was that it now wicked much faster. It saturated within a minute or two. I started it at 60W and very quickly ramped up to 90-100W range. From the first second the flavor was spot on. I could not get a dry hit and I can chain vape a tank from full to empty. Needless to say I was impressed. I'm still using this coil with my Kings Crown Dutchess Reserve 6mg.

Second up was the crown. 
The cotton had started to go grey at the coil before this experiment so this was a great candidate.
After the drying i took an earbud to the coil to ensure no dry gunk. There was some minor blackness on the bud after.

I fired it up and it was back to brand spanking new. No bad taste. Still too much flavor on juices like Phillipe Rock Grand Reserve. It went for another 3 weeks before I felt flavor starting to deteriorate again at which point it was now on par with other tanks in flavor.

Overall I am very happy with this experiment.
I feel the tri coil will survive another cleaning and I will give it another spin when it stops performing. The .25 ss is at end of life but it was abused during the time I was trying to find the optimal power (75W for me).

Whilst I'm sure many forumites here already knew this... it was news to me and like I said it is hard to find conclusive information on the topic. I hope this can help someone save some scheckels.

If anyone has similar experiences please share them here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 3


----------

